# Marty's Rod and Reel Repair



## oldflathead (Oct 3, 2007)

Marty, a disabled veteran from the First Gulf War, 1991 was paralyzed from the chest down when the truck he was driving hit an IED. He is coping! Since he is confined to his wheelchairs, he gets bored. His upper body strength is amazing! You should see him swing out of his pickup into his chair.

He is working at a table in my garage, cleaning, greasing and repairing reels. He also cleans and repairs rods and when we can find the needed equipment he will be building custom rods. He received training in rod building after returning from the hospital and living near Miami. Someone took his rod building tools, so he is looking for new or used rod winders, etc.

He is also rebuilding carburators of all types. Next will be rebuilding and calibrating diesel fuel injectors.

At present his work is for donations. Bring your tackle to him, tell him what you want done, then when it is finished, you make an appropriate cash donation to Marty.:usaflag

Call me, Tom at 850 572 1225


----------

